# Terminally Ill Patients Able to Keep Pets Thanks to Pet Peace of Mind



## TrixieTreasure

Being a life long Oregonian, I'm very proud that this organization is based out of Salem. 
Thank you so much for this wonderful and valuable information. VERY much agppreciated!


----------



## PaddysMom

What a brilliant idea. I imagine that the efforts of Peace of Mind volunteers bring great comfort to the pet owners who are able to enjoy their animals as long as they possibly can. Those volunteers are truly angels who walk the Earth.


----------

